# TV Sony KV 21RS10 Trinitron sin sonido pero con buena imagen



## rafaga1964 (Ene 7, 2013)

Tengo una TV Sony Trinitron KV 21RS10 sin sonido pero con buena imagen, no tengo idea donde puede estar el problema, ya use el control remoto para verificar que no este el mute puesto y no lo esta, ya revise los conectores de salida RCA y tampoco tengo sonido, no se ven dañadas las bocinas, no tengo el diagrama y se me dificulta encontrar la falla.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 7, 2013)

ya mediste los parlantes con el tester?


----------



## gyno (Ene 7, 2013)

prueba con otras bocinas, si las bocinas estan buenas comprueba el amplificador, y por ultimo la memoria,.
pero lo mas comun si la bocinas estan buenas es el amplificador de audio, conpurba los dos canales de audio, puede que seaalguna resistencia fusible serca del amplificador


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 8, 2013)

asegurate si le llega tencion al integrado de audio o si los parlantes no estan abiertos


----------



## blasger (Ene 11, 2013)

lo mas probable es que la falla se situe en la parte de amplificacion puede ser hasta una resistencia o hasta el circuito de audio. checa las resistencias en el circuito de audio y comentas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 12, 2013)

verifica si el ic de sonido tiene las tensiones correctas,prueba inyectar señal a la entrada del ic de sonido,
verifica si el transistor de mute no este en corto(si lo tuviera)
verifica si tiene un ic comnutador de audio video(no tengo el esquema amno para quitarme la duda)
verifica si dicho ic no este mal


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Ene 12, 2013)

verifica la clavija del auricular que no este abierto


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 12, 2013)

adjcp dijo:


> verifica la clavija del auricular que no este abierto



esooo me olvide jajaj , gracias


----------

